# Audi tt 8J android satnav/radio etc



## Debbie and Mark

Hi.
We have now reluctantly sold my wife's audi tt 8J which she loved so much.
We only sold it as it was hurting her back getting in and out of it.
The android radio is a direct replacement.
£259.99, will accept £200, it was only on the car for 6 months.
We also have a pair of rear led lights with sequential turn signals for sale, please search on here if you're interested.
Many thanks for reading this.


----------

